# Use rf to control C31-700 Genie Mini with RC73 remote



## rydad (Nov 7, 2011)

I just added an HR44 and two C31-700s to my system. Everything works fine, but I would like to use the new RC73 in rf mode. The remote has an "rf" symbol on the back and the bag it came in indicated that it supported rf. The installer stated that the Genies Mini that I got would not work that remote in rf mode. Instead, he programmed some old RC65RX remotes that I had around.

I tried to program the RC73 to control the Mini in rf mode, but it does not work. The remote appears to accept the rf configuration, but the Mini does not respond to it. The RC65RX continues to work, however.

Anyone know why the RC73 remote will not work in this configuration? Is there a chance the remote setup screen is giving me an incorrect receiver ID to use?

It's not that big a deal, but it bugs me...

-r


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The newer RC7x remotes are compatible with HR44 and C41 when in RF mode. The C31 isn't compatible with the RF4CE technology that the newer remote uses for RF.

and

Welcome to DBSTalk!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The RC7x series cannot control the C31 in RF mode. No ifs, ands or buts. If you're really, really jonesing for a RC7x, you could try a remote extender.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rydad said:


> Anyone know why the RC73 remote will not work in this configuration?
> -r


Because the RC73 uses different protocols than the RC65RX. the RC73 uses Zigbee's RF4CE which is "newer" open wireless standard. The C31 clients uses the "old school" RF frequencies. In order to use the RC73 in RF mode yo would need a C41/51 client.


----------



## rydad (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!

I figured there was some change in protocol, but it was really bugging me that it seemed like it should work.

And thanks for the welcoming. I created the account a while ago, but I think this is the first time I have posted. This forum has been a great resource and the stuff I have learned here helped me convince the tech today to switch out my LNB and install a SWiM 16 instead of adding another dish.

See ya soon!

-r


----------

